# Posh & Becks in USA (rude)



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

The advertising surrounding the Beckhams has gone a bit too far now...










 Paul


----------



## Horsey (May 10, 2005)

Very good! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Then we wonder why Muslim fundamentalists think the west has gone to hell in a handcart, and want to wipe it off the face of the earth! :roll:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

??

paul


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

tut-tut


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Becks*

Well done for marking it rude. It gave me an indication of the content. Sad to say I found it funny but I will not be letting the family see it.


----------

